# Sams point Sunday July 7



## ScottySkis (Jul 8, 2019)

Me , Jim ,G Bob , Phil ( Glade Runner) Bob's brother , groomer Dan
My first hike since 2017. Great to be out in my former hood of town of Bloomingburg
That I use to live 5 miles from here.
Great fun Glad I got to see all my friends.
Some ice in final ice caves their. 
4.5 miles in about 4.4 hours.
So happy for my apartment and living much closer to many more options to go visit place I love with a car.
No bears being seen by other hikers unlike last time.
Some people said they smell bats lol..


----------

